# Bootup wireless problem -- dhcp already on [SOLVED]

## Naive

Okay I've been fighting with this problem for the last day and I'm not sure how to fix it. I have my network setup working like the docs say to, but there seems to be a bug in the net.lo script because it keeps bringing up my dhcp before the net.eth0 script has time to set all the wireless configurations. So when eth0 comes around in default it gives the error "dhcpcd already running on eth0" and it is. I took out net.eth0 so I could run it manually to test, but after reboot I found dhcpcd was already running. So, I removed net.lo from boot and put net.eth0 back in default and it all runs smooth.

Does anyone know how to get more info from the rc-scripts on bootup or know a fix for the net.lo script so I can fix this myself?

I'm running:

baselayout-1.11.9-r1

wireless-tools-28_pre4

kernel 2.6.10-gentoo-r7

my net in /etc/conf.d

```
config_eth1=( "10.1.1.100/24" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )
```

my wireless is

```
preferred_aps=( "myessid" )

associate_order="preferredonly"

essid_eth0="myessid"

mode_eth0="managed"

iwconfig_eth0="sens 3"

channel_eth0="6"

key_myessid="HEX_HERE enc open"

dhcpcd_myessid="-t 20 -G 192.168.0.1"

fallback_myessid=( "192.168.0.6" )

```

Any help would be appreciated.Last edited by Naive on Tue Feb 15, 2005 5:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## allan

I'm encountering the same issue.

baselayout-1.11.9-r1

wirelesstools-27

kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-13 (dev sources)

All my interfaces are managed by dhcp, so my /etc/conf.d/net file is the default blank one.

It does come up correctly if I do "/etc/net.eth0 restart" by hand.

----------

## Naive

If you take net.lo out of boot your dhcp should come up right: at least the first one. I moved net.lo into my local.start file just to have it come up, though late.

Not a good fix but it'll work for now.

----------

## sibov

same problem 2 me  :Confused: 

I try to reboot without net.lo in rc-script. Let's see if it really works.

 :Wink: 

----------

## UberLord

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78495

----------

## Naive

Just wanted to say thanks this was the problem and it solved it for me. The removing net.lo just worked on a warm reboot, guess it just sped up the boot enough that the config got set before dhcpcd quit ...

----------

## kzan

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=78495

 

I have been struck with this problem and it seems to be directly related to the bug you have shown above.  Forgive me if this is a really stupid question, but the link gives a description of the problem and a patch, but no clue on how or where to install the patch!  Any help would be greatly appreciated....thank you.

----------

## fjalvingh

Kzan:

You need to login as root, cd to /etc/hotplug (where the net.agent file lives) and do:

patch < /home/xxx/net.agent.patch

Good luck  :Wink: 

Frits

----------

## kzan

 *fjalvingh wrote:*   

> Kzan:
> 
> You need to login as root, cd to /etc/hotplug (where the net.agent file lives) and do:
> 
> patch < /home/xxx/net.agent.patch
> ...

 

ahhhhh...you rock..thanks.  That patched worked perfect!

----------

